# thinking about divorce after 10yrs-please help



## Kathy (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi everyone. I'm new here and glad to find this helpful site.
I'm thinking about divorce. We have 3 children (8,7 and 3yrs old). It's a tough decision for me but I can not continue to live like this anymore. 
I'm need a good attoney. Do you know any in the bayarea (San Jose) CA? Please help me.


----------



## Babyheart (Feb 9, 2011)

Why are you thinking about divorce?


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

What's going on that is making you consider a divorce?

As far as attorneys--try Google or the yellow pages in your area.


----------



## DelinquentGurl (Mar 25, 2011)

What is the reasons for divorce?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

